# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  May accept job as watchman

## nwcountry

for a logging outfit.  First of all, I am a woman.  I need a job desparately and am willing to try living in a tiny trailer(I've lived in a 26 foot and a 30 foot, no problem but had all the conveniences, most).  I would not have any electricity except for a generator and propane. 

What I would like to know is if there are any women here that might be able to give me some good feedback/advice.  I am a survivor and the job itself is just to keep an eye on the equipment and area for the logging outfit.

There are some things I would like to know:
1. is it possible to have at least dvd/vcr tv when only having a generator.
2. would it be possible to have internet?

I probably sound pretty stupid but only because I am, LOL, well, ignorant of living completely off the grid.  The first stretch of work would be right close to my friends who live 9 miles down the road.  I would also LOVE giving a dog a home with me.  There are so many large dogs that people just abandon and I would so love to have one for company.  And some protection.  

Ok, I'll wait to see if I get any responses here, thank you in advance, for any help, denise

----------


## BENESSE

Welcome, Denise.
My first impression based _only_ on what you said so far is that the set-up doesn't _seem_ too safe. "Right close to friends, 9miles down the road" is hardly close enough if there's trouble.
I would need more info in order to offer anything useful.

----------


## nwcountry

Hi Benesse,

I understand that being a woman, it is "maybe" less safe than for a man.  I have never wanted to be a man or do a man's job.  I am just wondering if this could be a job for a woman also.  I would have my days free to come into town, maybe 9 miles to my friends place or on into a town that has all anyone needs.  My biggest concerns are these:
1.not having some movies at least, to help pass the long hours alone
2.my internet as I have been working for some time to earn money with my
photographs
3.how to set up things when I have not ever dealt with a generator for electricity.

I'm sure there are other concerns, LOL!!  But we could start with those.  Anything is appreciated, Denise

PS thank you for replying, it is good to just have someone to talk to about it :Wink: 





> Welcome, Denise.
> My first impression based _only_ on what you said so far is that the set-up doesn't _seem_ too safe. "Right close to friends, 9miles down the road" is hardly close enough if there's trouble.
> I would need more info in order to offer anything useful.

----------


## klickitat

I have known women who have done this work before. Get a dog and a shotgun to keep you company out there. 

Internet is going to be tough unless you get cell service in the area you are working in.
Most unlikely though. As for TV, get one of those personal DVD players and an inverter to run off the battery system.  Bring lots of books oh and get the biggest brightest light you can get. Wireless driveway alarms found at Harbor Freight are also a great thing to have. They only run about $20 for each set and 2 or 3 sets are a good thing to have when out in the woods. 

Remember you are being hire because there are bad people who are intent of thieving, always expect trouble.

----------


## nwcountry

Thanks, this is good info and I appreciate it.  I don't know about cell service but I may get it in some areas we are stationed.  I will move around when the crew moves.  I would surely love to meet someone that has done the job or is doing it now.  If you know of anyone who would be willing to talk to me I would give you my email.  

Thanks again, denise





> I have known women who have done this work before. Get a dog and a shotgun to keep you company out there. 
> 
> Internet is going to be tough unless you get cell service in the area you are working in.
> Most unlikely though. As for TV, get one of those personal DVD players and an inverter to run off the battery system.  Bring lots of books oh and get the biggest brightest light you can get. Wireless driveway alarms found at Harbor Freight are also a great thing to have. They only run about $20 for each set and 2 or 3 sets are a good thing to have when out in the woods. 
> 
> Remember you are being hire because there are bad people who are intent of thieving, always expect trouble.

----------


## Rick

Has the company had women work for them in this capacity before? If so, ask for some names and see what issues they had to deal with. Talk with local LEO about problems in the area. They should be able to give you a heads up on what you can expect in that area. 

How are you going to communicate if there is a problem? If cell is spotty do you plan on using radios (Company, Ham, CB). You'll need some method to notify LEO if something does happen.

----------


## nwcountry

thanks Rick, I am checking on cell service so I can have internet, if there is cell service.  Also, I will be talking to the head guy today or over the weekend I think. I do know they provide communication equipment.  I don't know if any women have held the job before for this company but I will ask around.  

Thank you much and I will be back with more info when I have it, denise :Smile: 




> Has the company had women work for them in this capacity before? If so, ask for some names and see what issues they had to deal with. Talk with local LEO about problems in the area. They should be able to give you a heads up on what you can expect in that area. 
> 
> How are you going to communicate if there is a problem? If cell is spotty do you plan on using radios (Company, Ham, CB). You'll need some method to notify LEO if something does happen.

----------


## klickitat

The women I knew who don this type of work were over in Idaho. I now live on the wet side of Washington. I do not know anyone personally who does it right now, but see them all the time on landings. 

Try to look up some numbers for forest security. They sometimes advertise. You might also contact some the timber companies and ask the receptionist if they know of anybody you can talk to. Many times the receptionist will be happy to point other women in the right direction. They are generally used to talking to men all day and a female is nice to help out now and then.  I owned a saw shop for many years and figured out real quick that it was better for my wife to call then it was for me.

----------


## nwcountry

thanks klickitat, you are a really, nice person.  I will try all that's been suggested to me.  I've dreamed of living out somewhere but still able to come to town once in awhile.  So I am not a true survivalist some might say but I feel anyone that has walked this Earth is a survivor in one way or the other :Smile:   I look forward to the possibilities that might come with a job like this.  Not just an income but a chance to be "out there" and hopefully, do some photography which is one of my passions :Wink: 

Thank you again, Denise




> The women I knew who don this type of work were over in Idaho. I now live on the wet side of Washington. I do not know anyone personally who does it right now, but see them all the time on landings. 
> 
> Try to look up some numbers for forest security. They sometimes advertise. You might also contact some the timber companies and ask the receptionist if they know of anybody you can talk to. Many times the receptionist will be happy to point other women in the right direction. They are generally used to talking to men all day and a female is nice to help out now and then.  I owned a saw shop for many years and figured out real quick that it was better for my wife to call then it was for me.

----------


## PNW

It sounds like you will be working at night, so make a list of what you will need to feel comfortable in the dark. If you are security for a heli, you have to be very close all night long.

I would suggest that there will not be time to be bored, so I wouldn't worry about movies etc.

I don't see why this wouldn't be a good job. If you are following a heli logger, you will get to see some of the most magnificant country available.

Learn to read tracks in the snow, identify trees, bushes, cones, seize the opportunitity to educate yourself.

Most of all, enjoy yourself.

----------


## Rick

I think the question you asked early on got skipped. As to running a laptop on a generator you can do so if the generator is an inverter type generator. Inverter generators produce a smoother and cleaner power than other type of generators. They generally also manage the speed of the engine so the voltage doesn't fluctuate as much. 

If you don't have access to an inverter type generator then the first thing you want to do is check the spark plug on the genie. That little gap can cause you big problems. A new spark plug with a proper gap set (or maybe a teeny bit close) will help with engine fluctuations. The better mechanical shape the genie is in the better it will run and the cleaner power it will output. 

Make certain you are not running high load appliances at the same time you run the laptop. Things like space heaters that tend to cycle on and off and require a lot of power will affect the power you receive at the laptop. 

Finally, make certain you have a surge suppressor between you and the genie. You can pick those up for pretty cheap and they will keep (usually) a surge of power from being delivered to your laptop. You can even find those at places like Goodwill. 

I'd let the laptop charge while off and then rely on the battery to use it so it's not connected to the genie when in use. 

If you are running a standard desktop then you might consider investing in a battery backup. If the genie stops running then the computer will shut down. Not only will you loose whatever data you are working on if it hasn't been saved it's also hard on a computer to abruptly lose power. Files that need to be closed for shut down don't get closed and sometimes can be corrupted. A battery backup will continue to supply battery voltage long enough to perform an orderly shut down. Unfortunately, they are a tad expensive. 

All of this, by the way, is true for any electronics such as a TV and DVD player. 

I hope that helps.

----------


## nwcountry

Hi PNW, not heli logging but still, you are right about scenery.  I think I will have quite a bit of "alone" time but as of this a.m. the boss still hasn't called me.  They are busy but I hope he will have time to talk to me today.

Thanks so much, Denise




> It sounds like you will be working at night, so make a list of what you will need to feel comfortable in the dark. If you are security for a heli, you have to be very close all night long.
> 
> I would suggest that there will not be time to be bored, so I wouldn't worry about movies etc.
> 
> I don't see why this wouldn't be a good job. If you are following a heli logger, you will get to see some of the most magnificant country available.
> 
> Learn to read tracks in the snow, identify trees, bushes, cones, seize the opportunitity to educate yourself.
> 
> Most of all, enjoy yourself.

----------


## nwcountry

tons of good info Rick, thank you so much!  I have a lot to learn but I am so hoping for the opportunity to live out there, thanks again and will do my best to stay in touch with the forum now that I found it :Wink:  denise






> I think the question you asked early on got skipped. As to running a laptop on a generator you can do so if the generator is an inverter type generator. Inverter generators produce a smoother and cleaner power than other type of generators. They generally also manage the speed of the engine so the voltage doesn't fluctuate as much. 
> 
> If you don't have access to an inverter type generator then the first thing you want to do is check the spark plug on the genie. That little gap can cause you big problems. A new spark plug with a proper gap set (or maybe a teeny bit close) will help with engine fluctuations. The better mechanical shape the genie is in the better it will run and the cleaner power it will output. 
> 
> Make certain you are not running high load appliances at the same time you run the laptop. Things like space heaters that tend to cycle on and off and require a lot of power will affect the power you receive at the laptop. 
> 
> Finally, make certain you have a surge suppressor between you and the genie. You can pick those up for pretty cheap and they will keep (usually) a surge of power from being delivered to your laptop. You can even find those at places like Goodwill. 
> 
> I'd let the laptop charge while off and then rely on the battery to use it so it's not connected to the genie when in use. 
> ...

----------


## westom

> here are some things I would like to know:
> 1. is it possible to have at least dvd/vcr tv when only having a generator.
> 2. would it be possible to have internet?


Buying a generator on price cost the most money.  A good generator will supply power to a major appliance as well as the computer - without any threat to the computer.  An example of why the technically informed buy superior generators such as Hondas.

  If you need anything between a generator and its load (ie a protector), well, anything that magic box would do is done better and for much less money inside the generator.  A magic box is mostly myth.  Destructive power problems are always solved better (and for less money) inside the generator.

  A generator must be so quiet as to remain safely nearby.   Generators that make much noise (and odor) often are relocated so far away as to easily 'walk'.

  A superior generator runs so many hours longer on one tank of gas.  For example, a Honda under tiny load can run eight (or more) hours.  The cheap generator will consume same fuel in maybe two hours.

  Internet - better options are satellite (along with your satellite TV) or a new technology only just being implemented. Those two cell phone technologies are LTE or WiMax.  Only better carriers will offer this service.  For example, do not even bother asking AT&T for it.

  Another option is to use a conventional cell phone just like an old 56K modem.  And be surprised how much more that will cost due to number of consumed 'minutes'.

  Do not use a laptop for long periods from its battery.  That battery's purpose is short term (temporary) power, unusual events, and emergencies.  A battery is typically rated for 300 or 400 discharges.  Then learn how much a replacement battery costs.

  Also consider an optional laptop power supply designed to run (and recharge its battery) directly from the vehicle.  And do not waste money on cheap equivalents.  A supply that powers a laptop from any vehicle must be so robust as to make "load dump" irrelevant.  Spikes of 70 or hundreds of volts from a vehicle's 12 volts system is a concern.  Only better laptop 'inverters' make load dump irrelevant.

----------


## Rick

Are you for real? You're advice on generators is way off base. And how do you get 100s of volts out of a 12 volt system? Doesn't your truck have a "voltage regulator" on it. If what you say is true then vehicle computers and other electronics would be fried left and right. 

Now, stop by our Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself. I'd be interested to know how old you are for one.

----------


## crashdive123

Traveling Honda generator salesman?

----------


## kyratshooter

Call Dish TV.

In my area they advertise internet and phone off their satalite system.  Half the people on my road have their service.  Airwave TV will not reach us.

If you have business to take care of on the computer you can always run to the library.  A 20-30 mile commute for business is not abnormal in the real world.

There are several of us that have lived long term in RV units.  I had one unit that was self contained on just propane.  I rigged another for solar power, but that was in summer.  

Remember that you can always hook your vehicle up to the unit for 12v power.  I used to carry my 12v deep cycle battery in the truck.  I would grab one of the parking spaces by a utility pole in the parking lot and plug in my charger to the pole outlet.

There is the old option of going to a second hand book store and buying a box full of books.  Reading under the Coleman lantern is a viable option to scatter boredom.

Harbor Freight has a 110 gen unit that runs 6 hours on a gallon.  At $100 it is worth a look.

----------


## Pal334

Now that is an example of what advice *SHOULD NOT BE*  I meant westom  :Smile:

----------


## canid

while there's always the thread of equipment theft, the most likely trouble is vandalism and activists.

while it varies from place to place, most of the activism consists of trespassing to shoot documentary video, occasional lock-downs and assemblies, tree sitting (in select areas) and such light monkey-wrenching as placing obstacles like logs across access roads or locks on gates. this based on my experience as one of those activists.

a small genset will power several small appliances. for example, my notebook consumes around 180 watts, while harbor freight's $120 generator is rated at 800. that would allow you to throw in a television, lamp and coffee pot at the same time with probably some current to spare, remembering that you wouldn't have to use all your appliances at once anyway.

----------


## SARKY

I second the satilite web service. As to the generator, what size (as in kw) are you looking at? Remember it is not just what your electronics draw, it is also what they surge at. Something like a fridge may draw 1200 - 2400 watts but on start up it may draw twice that. There are many items we use on a daily basis that surge power on start up.
I also agree on a dog, and a shotgun. I would also add to that a high powered flashlight, preferbly an LED in the 3 watt range (should give you 100-120 lumens) .

----------


## canid

good point. i think transformers draw overcurrent until the core is saturated, though i don't think it's a large percentage.

and of course very few things in this world make a person feel more secure than a 12ga pump action cycling.

----------


## nwcountry

I will keep this all in mind.  I don't know if I'm even going to get a shot at the job now.  Time will tell but I surely appreciate all the help/feedback I've gotten, Denise

----------


## westom

> Are you for real? You're advice on generators is way off base. And how do you get 100s of volts out of a 12 volt system?


  Please learn layman science. Stop using subjective speculation.  Apparenlty you have not yet learned problems associated with regulator design.  What has been known for so long that international design standards define it.

 Some standards that define load dump include SAE J1455 and  ISO 7637-1.  Defined are automotive transients up to 270 volts and energy up to 50 joules.  These are high side or extreme numbers.   SGS Thompson (a major supplier of electronics for all vehicles) defines 12 volt load dump as:
> "The overvoltage is named the load dump and can be defined
> by the following figures:
> -  Peak voltage 80 to 100 volts
> -  Duration 300 to 400 milliseconds
> -  Series resistance 0.2 to 1 ohms"

  Same applies to generators.  A cheap generator can end up being the most expensive.  For example, a cheap generator will create problems described such as load changes - as loads always do. The noise is also taxing.  Why do so many use Hondas and equivalent?  We first learned the hard way from crap.  Such as Briggs and Stratton who are now desperately trying to do what Honda was doing over a decade ago.

  If cell phone service is spotty and since LTE and Wimax are so new, well, notice so many Dish TV receivers where people live on the road.

----------


## Rick

Well, hoowee, there westom. I recon I artta get me some of them thar edumacation books and try learnin' my self to read. I'll do my darndest to stay far away from subjective speculation if you think it best. I just don't understand how I'm supposed to speculate if'n I don't have a subject however. 

I just love it when someone registers, comes on here claiming they are the be all end all and won't even bother to tell us anything about themselves. You are clearly an engineer. You've said a lot, explained very little and the problem still exists. 

Should we just bow down now or should we wait for you to perform some miracle?

----------


## crashdive123

Well - I suppose I should throw out the two generators I have and get some Hondas.  If I had known they were so inferior I would not have tried to get through all of the power outages associated withe the more than a dozen hurricanes and tropical storms that I've been through.

----------


## westom

> I just love it when someone registers, comes on here claiming they are the be all end all and won't even bother to tell us anything about themselves.


   You had two choices.  Learn reality.  Or just insult. Those who most fear to learn are nasty.  And never post reasons for a better solution.  So where is your better idea?

  Most who have failures then invent myths.  It was cheap.  It just wore out.  Was not powered on properly. The kids messed it up. All nonsense.  When myths are replaced by facts, amazing how many failures are traceable to a crappy generator or something equivalent.

  In a park of people who live mostly on the road, Honda generators and Dish TV are in large numbers.  And alternate 12 V power sources are available.

  Layman knowledge of well understood problems such as load dump is why informed laptop users use inverters designed to make transients irrrelevant.  Therefore some inverters may cost $5 or $20 more.  Therefore end up costing less money.

  Some fail to notice so many Honda (and equivalent) generators.  Superior generators are often unseen. Do not generate loud noise.  Are safely located nearby and out of sight so that strangers do not even know that generator exists.  Crappy gnerators are often located distant and exposed to keep noise and fumes away. Better generator means a powering off refrigerator causes no voltage spikes and other problems so often seen with cheap Briggs and Stratton crap.  A problem discovered in Hondouraus after it was too late.  But a cheap generator did not cause damage this week.  Therefore it must be fine?  Amazing how some just know.  Then make excuses for resulting failures.  And get nasty when reasons for those failures are provided.

----------


## canid

i'm still just learning about design of power supply regulation systems, but transient voltage spikes should be fairly easy to filter to nearly negligible from a design or even equipment modification perspective, yes?

i'm a bit confused by your choice of the term inverter. notebook power supplies of course use a transformer, rectifier and then varying degree of output conditioning circuitry in the older systems, and switched mode ac/dc converters in the newer systems (which do use in inverter in one step if i'm correct).

what am i missing here?

----------


## Rick

Look son, if you had read my post you would have seen that my first suggestion was an inverter generator. In absence of that I suggested any generator with precautions. I'm not going to debate this with you. In fact, I'm done with you altogether. But if you insist on maintaining this attitude on this forum you won't last long at all, inverter or not. Have a happy day.

----------


## westom

> i'm a bit confused by your choice of the term inverter. notebook power supplies of course use a transformer, rectifier and then varying degree of output conditioning circuitry in the older systems, and switched mode ac/dc converters in the newer systems


  Generally, the term inverter applies to power supplies that have a DC input (12V from a vehicle) and then create other DC voltages on the output.   Power supplies generally refer to an AC to DC conversion.

  Laptops come with an external power supply - that 'brick'.  But that power supply can be replaced with an inverter that connects to a vehicles 12 volt system.  This inverter operates different from, for example, a linear supply that might reduce 12 volts to 5 volts.

  Notebook power supplies and all computers (even the original IBM PC) do not use a transformer, rectifier, etc as you imply.  Obsolete technology supplies did that (for example 1960s HP minicomputers that always took two people of us to move).  Ironically, all PC power supplies operate more like an inverter.  For example, most every power supply converts that 120 VAC to well over 300 VDC.  Then converts that DC to high voltage radio waves.  Then converts that high voltage to high current radio waves.  Then converts radio waves to a low voltage DC (ie 19 VDC for a laptop).  Still, we generally call that a power supply; not an inverter.

  Then an inverter inside every laptop convert that maybe 19 VDC to other rock solid and stable DC voltages such as 3.3, 5, and other voltages to recharge a battery.

  All those conversions are why laptops and other computers can make 600 and 1000 volt spikes irrelevant.  But a poor 120 volt generator creating long overvoltages (maybe 300 volts) can be so destructive.  A voltage that power strip protectors will ignore. This lower but longer voltage can occur when, for example, a refrigerator powers off and the generator is poorly designed.  This causes electronic failures because a generator was bought on price; not on facts.

  A superior generator may have been an inverter generator that Rick was referring to. If true, then his attacks made no sense.  Why do better informed consumers buy the Honda? For so many reasons including this one.  Because superior generators such as the Honda (what he might have called call inverter generators) do create such destructive overvoltages.

----------


## Rick

Read up on this link, will you? Then come back and tell us about Honda generators. 

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/p...G&category=inv

----------


## crashdive123

> Generally, the term inverter applies to power supplies that have a DC input (12V from a vehicle) and then create other DC voltages on the output.   Power supplies generally refer to an AC to DC conversion.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

> Generally, the term inverter applies to power supplies that have a DC input (12V from a vehicle) and then create other DC voltages on the output. Power supplies generally refer to an AC to DC conversion.


you'll have to excuse me because this differs from every text book i've read and all my admittedly limited experience. as i've seen, an inverter generally refers specifically to a device which converts DC to AC, while a device which converts DC to DC is called exactly that, a DC-DC converter. i haven't found any variation here, except in non-technical discussion.

the only inverter i've heard of in a notebook power supply is the kind i'm familiar with; a dc-ac inverter,  as part of a switch mode supply.

let's not loose anything in our wording; it is not 'all those conversions' which somehow vaguely condition the supply to eliminate noise, transients, etc. but the regulatory and filtering circuitry designed into the circuit specifically for that purpose. that supply conditioning is not overly complicated, nor expensive to implement. it's my understanding that switch mode supplies are favored over regulated linear supplies primarily out of concern for efficiency. why i'm dwelling on this i'm not sure; it's early.

like most things in electronics, small increases in cost seem to have inexcusably large impacts on retail pricing, but that's not $1.25 worth of hardware or $0.20 more in assembly cost's fault.

if i'm wrong about the unregulated or linear-regulated supplies being used in notebooks, i apologize; i try not to be wrong too many times in one day.

on a side note; i'm a honda loyalist too, but you sound like one of their PR people. i wish i knew more about generators, but that's an area that's lacking for me.

----------


## klickitat

So just use the generator to charge the battery bank and run through an inverter off the charged batteries?


BTW Westom, I only thought I had an ego. wow.

----------


## Batch

I have 3 generators. One isn't of much use to me. A large portable that I connect to the panel if the power goes out. And I have a Honda EU2000i for electronics.

If you do not own a Honda generator or have had the privileged to hear one run you can not understand.

My dad is getting to wear archery in 100 degree 100percent humidity just ain't good. He took to bringing a fan to sit by at camp and to sleep with. He drug his genie out there and would take it a 100' cord back in the woods. I can set that Honda just out side his tent and it is quieter than the one 100' in the woods!

I don't know how it would come out on a video. But, I would be glad to illustrate that if folks want.

I worked for decades on a truck with a Miller or Lincoln power plant on them. These are good genies but I would not charge drill batteries on them if given the choice. I had to many die. I keep my electronics on better regulated power sources.

I have been threatening to put a bank of deep cycle batteries under my trucks tool box. Run a cable and a switch from the alternator and charge the batteries when I am driving. Then have an inverter wired to a receptacle in a weather proof box. 

As for the 4G coverage. It is being rolled out in the more populace areas first. Though I could see where I camp getting spotty coverage like I do with 3G. You will be in a trailer and so can use some of the boosting technology. 

I get no signal, edge or 3G depending on how the planets align where I spend most of my time. I would cache my favorite sites for later reading if you do go to town like you mentioned.

----------


## westom

> it's my understanding that switch mode supplies are favored over regulated linear supplies primarily out of concern for efficiency. why i'm dwelling on this i'm not sure; it's early.


  Converting electricity from AC to DC to radio waves to DC by itself creates massive conditioning.  And then between each conversion is more filtering.

  Switching supplies provide efficiencies that cannot be found in linear supplies.  And can operate over much wider voltage ranges.  Therefore a laptop works on any voltage from 85 to 265 volts.  Seriously reduces weight.  A 400 pound HP minicomputer was replaced with a 40 pound box by replacing its massive linear supply with a switching supply.  Supply seriously reduces costs even by eliminating that so expensive and heavy line transformer.  Increases galvanic isolaton.  And it makes overvoltage, overcurrent protection, and other functions easier to implement.

  BTW, an old Bill and Dave story. Which means it might be myth.  When HP engineers said they could not replace a massive linear supply in that tiny hole, Dave personally designed it in 3 months.

  Another inverter is DC to AC.  But I was discussing in terms of what happens inside electronic power.  Electronics need DC power; not AC.

  Some of the 'dirtiest' power is provided by a DC to AC inverter.  That type of 'dirt' made irrelevant by how electronic switching power supplies work. 

  If you see a secret message, then you are applying biases into that text.  Read only what is posted.  Don't assume.  If it sounds like a Honda sales pitch, then the sentence that defines it as a sales pitch.

 Meanwhile Honda was doing what Briggs and Strattion would have been doing 25 years ago if engineers (not business school graduates) were designing hardware.  Honda is a benchmark.  Honda is why even Briggs and Stratton had to let engineers design.  Honda generators that costs more actually end up costing less.  It happens when innovation is not stifled.

----------


## Pepper

your truck is 12 volts less its 24 volts you might spike on amps but if you get more then 12 volts something is wrong with your system , get a generater that you can plug your trailer into , small trailers are usally 30 amp go to a couple places and explain what you are gonna run in you trailer at 1 time your breaker box in your trailer should protect your computer tv ect , I have a large generater its made by subaru 11 hp power (800.00), get a shotgun and a hand gun with shells use it to protect yourself have fun DONOT let the guys flirt with you ,you work they work when i got out of the Army i was disabled i could only walk for a short distant i was hired to watch the gates on a very large ranch oil field they would honk and i would get up and open the gate take the truck # ect , there was a 40 year old women that worked 1 week i worked 1 week and so on she was a very nice person  friendly funny woman she flirted with a truck driver ,he came back one evening and I dam near shot him when he walked into trailer without knocking he was drunk we changed shifts that afternoon. keep it professinal . he was fired and arrested ,she was moved to another location . good luck have fun take some great pictures

----------


## shiftyer1

After reading this thread i've come to the realization that I may have come to the wrong site.  I was looking for a forum that was primarily in english!  I totally agree with the shotgun and also the dog if allowed.  I would tell that to ANYONE ANYWHERE.  As far as electronics I really can't contribute other than to add that in my experiance sattelite internet such as wild blue leaves alot to be desired but,  it's better than nothing.  As far as generators...honda does make a VERY quiet generator and I do like honda motors.  But in generators I have next to no experiance so please don't use my opinion because it is not a working opinion.  Also portable dvd payers are an option but I don't know if u can see more thn 1 movie without running out of battery.  Also nobody has suggested it but propane is expensive,  u may want to learn to cook on a fire if u don't already know.  I lived in a 23 foot for 4 yrs or so and thats how I primarily cooked due to cost was on the campfire,  but i'm cheap.  

I see this topic is a month old,  I assume u didn't get the job.....or maybe ya did and haven't figured out the internet thing yet.  I'm curious if U got the job and how u like it so far if u did.

----------


## Rick

If you are looking for a forum in English then you need to know the U is spelled "you". It's best not to cast stones or aspersions lest they fall back at your feet. There are a lot of folks on here that English is a second language. I for one think they fair better at English than I would in there native language.

----------


## crashdive123

> After reading this thread i've come to the realization that I may have come to the wrong site.  I was looking for a forum that was primarily in english!  I totally agree with the shotgun and also the dog if allowed.  I would tell that to ANYONE ANYWHERE.  As far as electronics I really can't contribute other than to add that in my experiance sattelite internet such as wild blue leaves alot to be desired but,  it's better than nothing.  As far as generators...honda does make a VERY quiet generator and I do like honda motors.  But in generators I have next to no experiance so please don't use my opinion because it is not a working opinion.  Also portable dvd payers are an option but I don't know if u can see more thn 1 movie without running out of battery.  Also nobody has suggested it but propane is expensive,  u may want to learn to cook on a fire if u don't already know.  I lived in a 23 foot for 4 yrs or so and thats how I primarily cooked due to cost was on the campfire,  but i'm cheap.  
> 
> I see this topic is a month old,  I assume u didn't get the job.....or maybe ya did and haven't figured out the internet thing yet.  I'm curious if U got the job and how u like it so far if u did.


If you are going to criticize somebody's English, keep in mind that spelling, capitalization and punctuation are all part of it......just sayin'.

----------


## Pal334

Mmmm,, seems this update to the forum did not include a troll filter. Just saying  :Smile:

----------


## shiftyer1

Sorry I think I was misunderstood,  what I meant to say was damn that got technical I got lost somewhere between the flux capacitors and the converted inverters that were speculatin something.  I was in no way faulting anyone's spelling, grammer, puncuation or grasp of the english language.

----------


## crashdive123

> Sorry I think I was misunderstood,  what I meant to say was damn that got technical I got lost somewhere between the flux capacitors and the converted inverters that were speculatin something.  I was in no way faulting anyone's spelling, grammer, puncuation or grasp of the english language.


My apologies then for my misunderstanding your post.

----------


## Rick

Ditto on the apology. Mea Culpa.

----------


## shiftyer1

Now you made me google latin,  I always wondered what that meant  :Wink:

----------


## whitewater4x4

Dang!! I thought the original question was posed by someone that had limited experience and was asking for help . Not to start a pissing   contest .

----------


## whitewater4x4

Denise if you are still watching this post I hope you didn't get too confused or turned off by the bickering . Have you got a laptop or a         desktop ? Did you get the job?

----------


## crashdive123

Way to dig up a thread that is almost a year old and chastise members for responding playfully to a troll.

----------


## Rick

I'm gonna have to put out road sign. You watch. A year from now someone is going to register and chastise you for chastising someone that had just registered. Then I'll have to chastise them and a year later someone else......I just confused myself.

----------


## BENESSE

Rick, you're making my hair hurt.

----------


## Rick

You!? I have to try to keep up with me all day long. It ain't easy bein' this pretty, you know.

----------


## shiftyer1

I'm actually happy this came back up,  never did say if the job happened or not but I remember my comment and the way it was received.  I also appreciated the fact that the 2 people that scolded me and were actually mods took the time to respond back after I clarified what I meant.  I don't post here all that often but I always check new posts,  I like the info and the lighthearted (most of the time) sarcasm.  I sure don't want to keep track of who decided to chastize some one who chastized  someone who was in the process of chastiseing who had chastized a former chastizer about chastizing folks.

----------


## Rick

See there? That's exactly what I'm talkin' about. It's a vicious...well, straight line, I guess.

----------

